# ANGELN macht Frauen glücklich



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*ANGELN macht Frauen glücklich​*
Anglerinnen sind logischerweise beim Angeln genauso glücklich wie Angler - sonst würden sie ja nicht angeln. Die Freude über einen tollen Angeltag, über Erfolg wie Mißerfolg, das Glück, seine Leidenschaft ausleben zu können, das trifft auch zu hundert Prozent auf angelnde Frauen zu.

Aber auch nichtangelnde Frauen werden durch Angeln glücklich:
Weil sie ihre angelnden Männer nach einem Angelausflug entspannt(er) zurück bekommen, während der Angelzeit Zeit für sich selber haben.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

